# Self build moterhome?



## Deleted member 44012 (Oct 24, 2018)

Tried to register with the above and was told a confirmation e mail will be sent. Though I don’t seem to have received one!! Any ideas anyone please? 
Many thanks
LH


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Oct 24, 2018)

Liberty hall said:


> Tried to register with the above and was told a confirmation e mail will be sent. Though I don’t seem to have received one!! Any ideas anyone please?
> Many thanks
> LH



Hi,

Use the 'Contact Us' tab at the bottom of this page to let Admin know.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 24, 2018)

You can also join the other site admin has,motorhome builder.


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 25, 2018)

Hope you’ve got sorted.


----------



## Deleted member 44012 (Oct 25, 2018)

Morning all
Thank you for reply’s Trev I tried to register with motorhome builder though haven’t received a confirmation e mail to  activate the account! So I’ll contact admin to see if they can help as Edina suggested.. thank you all once again 
Take care
LH


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Deleted member 44012 (Oct 26, 2018)

Morning all
Just a quick update contacted admin and Phil was quick to respond there seems to be an issue with the motorhome builder site which Phil said he will attend to this week. So thank you all for your advice.
LH


----------



## The laird (Oct 26, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Deleted member 44012 (Oct 31, 2018)

Renewed my membership &#55357;&#56835; thanks to Phils Halloween offer.Also  have now joined motorhomer and was sent a confirmation e mail which we activated and even entered the raffle!!
Take care all
Ken


----------



## n brown (Oct 31, 2018)

hi Ken !


----------



## Deleted member 44012 (Nov 1, 2018)

n brown said:


> hi Ken !



Mr Brown 
Good morning to you nice to see you again. Hope all is well with you and yours? I was feeling a little  lonely since the diy abrupt closure. I had been a member here before though let membership lapse due to high financial out goings (daughters wedding)

Though thanks to Phill Halloween offer bit the bullet to join the merry crowd, I have tried to join motorhome builder though I don’t appear to get an  activation code, however I messaged admin and Phil said he’s on the case!! So I’ll keep  persevering to join and hopefully see you there&#55357;&#56832; in the meantime take care
Ken


----------

